# I need HELP Losing weight.......



## DueSeptember

*I am about 250 5'6...Everyone keeps saying I look fine but my Blood Pressure is up and I need Help trying to keep it Normal....

Before we TTC again I want to Lose weight but it is so Hard I always walk and Ive been drinking a lot of water...I know I need to watch what I eat but it is so Hard!!! 

I even have a Healthy Coach through my Insurance company...She doesnt really Help me she just tells me to look at the web site which is not that Helpful...

My OH Helps with walking with me I want to join a Gym but I doubt I will even go...I am so Lazy...Maybe that is a part of the reason why I am so Big  

We Lost our Baby at 24 weeks and My Doctor dont know if it was because my Blood Pressure was High or not...She just said "it Happens" so I want to Lose weight before we do try again... *


----------



## Chiclets

Have you tried weight watchers yet? It works well for many!

I'm so sorry for your loss at 24 weeks. That had to be so hard to get through. :(


----------



## DueSeptember

Chiclets said:


> Have you tried weight watchers yet? It works well for many!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss at 24 weeks. That had to be so hard to get through. :(

*No I havent tried any out source yet I want to try to do it alone but if that is my next step if I cannot do it myself...A little Help would be good 

It has been hard but weve been taking it day by day *


----------



## DueSeptember

*Anyone have any pointers?*


----------



## aliss

Hi, sorry about the loss of your beautiful girl. That's really a shame that your doctor could not be more specific about reasons for loss and if high BP was related. 

Can you say what a typical day's meal would be like? Including any outings? At 250lbs and 5'6, I would suggest that around 2500 calories a day (bodyweight x 10 if obese, bodyweight x 12 if not) is a reasonable starting point. I know 2500 sounds like a lot but it really isn't, as you are likely eating 3000-3500 to maintain your current weight. 

Try selecting foods that you can count (ie simple packaging - lean cuisine, etc). It's about baby steps, it's about learning portion control, understanding nutritional information, and then changing things as your goal progresses (ie. when you hit 200lbs, you can drop your calories further). It's important to not start out very low (ie. 1200 calories) because that sort of crash dieting can lead to metabolic damage - slow and steady WILL win the race.

If you go out, choose restaurants that offer nutritional information. 
Some of my favourites
Subway: 6 or 12" with no cheese, mustard, grilled chicken and all the veggies you want
Wendys: Grilled chicken burger with no sauce, side potato with no sour cream, diet pop

Other chain restaurants offer info too, simple ones like Olive Garden etc. let you select better options. Check out the book "Eat this, Not That!!!" it's FANTASTIC. It is basically a handbook to the best choices when eating out. It's a US book

I won't lie - for you to lose any significant amount (ie. 50-75lbs), at a healthy reasonable rate with proper lifestyle change, it's going to take you a good year or more. But that year will change your life.

Keep up with the water and walking. As the weight comes off, consider other forms of training as well, but if you are happy with water + walking then keep it up. Take it slow and get more intense as time goes on.

Myself, I've been bodybuilding and powerlifting for about 8 years now. I also lost almost 40lbs myself, I know that's not a large amount of weight, but I kept it off for almost 8 years now and I am in the best shape of my life (well, sort of - I admit I still got a bit of post-baby changes to deal with!)


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you!!! I dont know how many calories I eat a day...I would say I used to eat and still do eat french fries my Dr told me to stay away from salty foods but almost EVERYTHING has salt in it...She also said try making my own dressing but I dont even know how to cook so making my own dressing was out of the picture...

I walk everywhere and only other exercise I do is  lol I am so LAZY I would rather lay in bed and watch TV then to go out I need to start small though because if I rush it all then I know it will all just come back on me....I do drink a lot more water then I used to I used to NEVER drink it at all...I only drink diet soda but I am trying to cut back on that too because I heard that it's not good for you....

I need to eat more salads I did pretty good when I was pregnant with eating healthy since I never ate Healthy before...I eat pizza and crap food but I am getting better at eating Healthier but still need to fit in some veggies and fruits...It is SO HARD *


----------



## aliss

DueSeptember said:


> *Thank you!!! I dont know how many calories I eat a day...I would say I used to eat and still do eat french fries my Dr told me to stay away from salty foods but almost EVERYTHING has salt in it...She also said try making my own dressing but I dont even know how to cook so making my own dressing was out of the picture...
> 
> I walk everywhere and only other exercise I do is  lol I am so LAZY I would rather lay in bed and watch TV then to go out I need to start small though because if I rush it all then I know it will all just come back on me....I do drink a lot more water then I used to I used to NEVER drink it at all...I only drink diet soda but I am trying to cut back on that too because I heard that it's not good for you....
> 
> I need to eat more salads I did pretty good when I was pregnant with eating healthy since I never ate Healthy before...I eat pizza and crap food but I am getting better at eating Healthier but still need to fit in some veggies and fruits...It is SO HARD *

It's not an uncommon problem to not know how to cook! I honestly couldn't even boil macaroni and cheese when I first started, LOL.

Here are some great places to start
The Eat Clean Diet by Tosca Reno (it's not a diet... that's just the name of the book)
The New Rules of Lifting for Women by Cosgrove (workout and nutrition information)
Eat this, not that (Men's Health)
Hungry Girl (a series of cookbooks that use simple/easy to find ingredients like fat-free cool whip etc). Here's a preview.
https://www.hungry-girl.com/

As for "how to cook" - How to Cook Everything by Mark Bittman. It is what culinary students use - it literally starts from how to crack an egg properly.

Education is key. There are many foods you can choose from that do not have salt.
Here's some more info
https://www.lowsodiumcooking.com/free/Archive.htm


----------



## frankyzw

Sorry about your loss.

What works for me is to not bring junk food into the house, so it all starts with my shopping list. If it's not in the house, then I have no option but eat what's there..Though now and then I treat myself.

It is a gradual process and learning of new food habits. You will get there. Good luck


----------



## DueSeptember

aliss said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> *Thank you!!! I dont know how many calories I eat a day...I would say I used to eat and still do eat french fries my Dr told me to stay away from salty foods but almost EVERYTHING has salt in it...She also said try making my own dressing but I dont even know how to cook so making my own dressing was out of the picture...
> 
> I walk everywhere and only other exercise I do is  lol I am so LAZY I would rather lay in bed and watch TV then to go out I need to start small though because if I rush it all then I know it will all just come back on me....I do drink a lot more water then I used to I used to NEVER drink it at all...I only drink diet soda but I am trying to cut back on that too because I heard that it's not good for you....
> 
> I need to eat more salads I did pretty good when I was pregnant with eating healthy since I never ate Healthy before...I eat pizza and crap food but I am getting better at eating Healthier but still need to fit in some veggies and fruits...It is SO HARD *
> 
> It's not an uncommon problem to not know how to cook! I honestly couldn't even boil macaroni and cheese when I first started, LOL.
> 
> Here are some great places to start
> The Eat Clean Diet by Tosca Reno (it's not a diet... that's just the name of the book)
> The New Rules of Lifting for Women by Cosgrove (workout and nutrition information)
> Eat this, not that (Men's Health)
> Hungry Girl (a series of cookbooks that use simple/easy to find ingredients like fat-free cool whip etc). Here's a preview.
> https://www.hungry-girl.com/
> 
> As for "how to cook" - How to Cook Everything by Mark Bittman. It is what culinary students use - it literally starts from how to crack an egg properly.
> 
> Education is key. There are many foods you can choose from that do not have salt.
> Here's some more info
> https://www.lowsodiumcooking.com/free/Archive.htmClick to expand...

*Thank you!! I am going to look at those sites now...I want to watch my blood pressure though because it is not really high but I want to prevent it from getting up there and if I lose weight and watch what I eat I know I can do it! I am only 29 so I want to be Healthy and I know with extra weight its not good for the Heart either so i want to do it for myself not worried about what other people say *


----------



## DueSeptember

frankyzw said:


> Sorry about your loss.
> 
> What works for me is to not bring junk food into the house, so it all starts with my shopping list. If it's not in the house, then I have no option but eat what's there..Though now and then I treat myself.
> 
> It is a gradual process and learning of new food habits. You will get there. Good luck

*Thank you *


----------



## DueSeptember

*Spoke to my Health coach today and she is sending me some exercise stuff..I am kind of excited about that...I am going to start a Journal soon and write down exactly what I eat so I can keep track of the Food throught the day *


----------



## mria123456

If you think you look fine then go on with current diet.To cook yourself try and try until you succeed.


----------



## Samantha_

hi :flower:
How are you doing? Im feeling the same as you at the moment, am desperate to loose weight just have no idea where to start, it all seems like too much effort :blush: I'd love to follow your journal when you have it up and running, maybe swap tips and give eachother a bit of moral support. x


----------



## DueSeptember

Samantha_ said:


> hi :flower:
> How are you doing? Im feeling the same as you at the moment, am desperate to loose weight just have no idea where to start, it all seems like too much effort :blush: I'd love to follow your journal when you have it up and running, maybe swap tips and give eachother a bit of moral support. x

*Thanks! I would Love that...Motivation is the Best at succeeding *


----------



## DueSeptember

mria123456 said:


> If you think you look fine then go on with current diet.To cook yourself try and try until you succeed.

*Thanks! I am just taking it one day at a time and walking seems to be the best thing trying to cut out soda but that is kinda hard lol *


----------



## Samantha_

old habits are hard 2 break...sometimes its easier to just reach for what we're used to. we just have to make that extra lil bit of effort when planning meals etc...:)


----------



## DueSeptember

Samantha_ said:


> old habits are hard 2 break...sometimes its easier to just reach for what we're used to. we just have to make that extra lil bit of effort when planning meals etc...:)

*That makes a lot of sense....I Have been drinking a lot more water than I normally do because when I was pregnant I knew drinking soda wasnt good for the baby well caffeine period wasnt good...so I started drinking at least 64 ounces of water and been drinking a lot more since...Ive been walking a lot too Lost about 5 lbs since I had my Baby girl in June not a lot but it is progress *


----------



## Samantha_

you're doing great, its better to loose weight slowly. keep it up :thumbup: i've just had a chinese so I think i'll start the healthy thing tomorrow :blush::haha:


----------



## DueSeptember

Samantha_ said:


> you're doing great, its better to loose weight slowly. keep it up :thumbup: i've just had a chinese so I think i'll start the healthy thing tomorrow :blush::haha:

*HAHA I love chinese food they just opened up a Hibachi place down the street from me and I have to fight temptation lol *


----------



## Samantha_

DueSeptember said:


> Samantha_ said:
> 
> 
> you're doing great, its better to loose weight slowly. keep it up :thumbup: i've just had a chinese so I think i'll start the healthy thing tomorrow :blush::haha:
> 
> *HAHA I love chinese food they just opened up a Hibachi place down the street from me and I have to fight temptation lol *Click to expand...

:haha: its not easy


----------



## DueSeptember

Samantha_ said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha_ said:
> 
> 
> you're doing great, its better to loose weight slowly. keep it up :thumbup: i've just had a chinese so I think i'll start the healthy thing tomorrow :blush::haha:
> 
> *HAHA I love chinese food they just opened up a Hibachi place down the street from me and I have to fight temptation lol *Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: its not easyClick to expand...

*OOoOoH I know lol we will probably go there to check it out hahaha Hope it is nasty so we dont keep coming back...but I like cooked sushi!!*


----------



## Samantha_

:dohh: well I think u'd be allowed to go just to investigate...and sushi is healthy right?:haha:


----------



## DueSeptember

Samantha_ said:


> :dohh: well I think u'd be allowed to go just to investigate...and sushi is healthy right?:haha:

*HAHAHAHAA  Not sure...What exactly is Healthy other than plain lettuce and water LOL *


----------



## Samantha_

DueSeptember said:


> Samantha_ said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: well I think u'd be allowed to go just to investigate...and sushi is healthy right?:haha:
> 
> *HAHAHAHAA  Not sure...What exactly is Healthy other than plain lettuce and water LOL *Click to expand...

:haha: anything tasteless.....and green!! haha


----------



## DueSeptember

Samantha_ said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha_ said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: well I think u'd be allowed to go just to investigate...and sushi is healthy right?:haha:
> 
> *HAHAHAHAA  Not sure...What exactly is Healthy other than plain lettuce and water LOL *Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: anything tasteless.....and green!! hahaClick to expand...

*Funny!!  So TRUE!*


----------



## DueSeptember

*I havent been doing good at this healthy eating...I did start again on TRYING!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NatalieW

MyfitnessPal is a really good tool to get you stared. It's a calorie counting forum and app for phones. I am following a low GI diet, lost 8lb since Jan x


----------



## DueSeptember

NatalieW said:


> MyfitnessPal is a really good tool to get you stared. It's a calorie counting forum and app for phones. I am following a low GI diet, lost 8lb since Jan x

*Wow...I am thinking about joining this GYM that is near my House...$10 a month isnt bad for my Health lol*


----------



## NatalieW

A gym is good. Have a look ay couch to 5k. I've been doing it and can now run 8minutes without stopping.


----------



## DueSeptember

*Is that an App? *


----------



## NatalieW

No its a running plan 

https://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml


----------



## DueSeptember

*ahh I see thanks for the link I will check it out*


----------



## defisante

Hi there,
Sorry about your loss. I totally understand your struggle.
A couple of things that might help :

1. Set yourself a goal and a timeframe. You already have the elements of that so just formalize it into a statement and write it down. For example : "I want to lose 20 pounds over the next three month."

2. Break your goal down into smaller increments and create a plan to achieve it. For example 20 pounds over 12 weeks is roughly almost 2 pounds a week. To lose 2 pounds a week, you have to be in a calorie deficit of around 7000 calories for the week (or 1000 calories a day). That means that you can consume less and/or burn more to equal a reduction of 1000 calories a day. Making some healthier food choices and a little exercise can easily achieve this. The point is if you break down your goal, it becomes a lot easier to work toward because you can track your progress.

3. Educate yourself on nutrients. Learn the difference between empty calories and nutrient dense foods. Just making healthier choices will have a significant impact. For example, opt for breads made with whole grains instead of enriched flour. Instead of juice, eat the fruit. etc.

These are just a few suggestions but you will see that small measurable changes will keep you motivated to take responsibility for your health.

Good luck!


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you!!! That sounds like a great plan!!! I have fallen off but I really want to do it before trying again so there is no problems with my bp being up and I know it has to do a lot with my eating habits because I LOVE FRENCH FRIES...I need to stay away from grease and salt...That will be the biggest goal if I can achieve that I know I can start eating healthier...I also need to start my exercising plan but since it is so cold outside I will do indoor activities now and then work my way around outside once it warms up*


----------



## davidwlms

All the best For future..DueSeptember.


----------



## DueSeptember

davidwlms said:


> All the best For future..DueSeptember.

*Thank you so much!!!*


----------



## tabitha561

Best thing to do is diet and exercise I use to weigh 272 right after I was pregnant now I am down to 170... I walk about 7 miles a day and just eat right... Lots of water too. or in my case unsweet tea thats all I drink might have juice once in a while


----------



## DueSeptember

tabitha561 said:


> Best thing to do is diet and exercise I use to weigh 272 right after I was pregnant now I am down to 170... I walk about 7 miles a day and just eat right... Lots of water too. or in my case unsweet tea thats all I drink might have juice once in a while

*Thats my problem I dont drink enough Water...I LOVE Diet sodas but whats funny is when I was pregnant all I did was drink water...she didnt like anything else no juice, no soda just water she liked milk too I drank half a gallon once haha...but I used to walk a lot before I got my car....I need to start I am so LAZY i cant find motivation...*


----------



## Bambina

Hey hunny, im so sorry for you loss.

Your stuck in the same place i am. I need to lose about 75lbs to be healthy in my eyes and even these silly bmi charts think that is over weight. But my dietican think's that is reasonable for me. So i'm sticking with it.

This is what he told me:

DRINKS: 
2 litres of water a day, i hate plain tap water so i opted for flavoured water. Same effect and it's a good place to start to switch to plain water. Or if you like your fizzy's. Go for diet to start off with and wean your self off them. I don't go for anything else but irn bru sugar free... 4 calories for a 500ml bottle and nothing else in it! 

EATING:
A bigger breakfast leading to a small dinner. This way you are burning the calories off through-out the day. Rather then having a large dinner and sitting on the sofa watching tv (Will all store as fat.) When you have your dinner do something in the evening, get an exercise bike that way you can still watch TV, or try a fitness dvd or game. I've heard Zumba is good but i've never tested it (i'm deciding weather to buy the wii version). 
Write up a food plan for the week that way your not deciding what to eat at 4:30 and decide a take-away is better because you don't want to cook. Also you know what to be buying when you do shopping.

NO meals after 6pm!!!

SNACKS: 
Fruit or cereal bars, healthy but still filling. This way if you get peckish after 6pm it's healthy for you. Even a couple of cracker's won't hurt, but nothing more then 100 calories.

EXERCISE:
Walking is very good for you, the more the better!
But you need to mix it up a bit, a bit of walking one day and then maybe some swimming or an exercise bike the next. 
I couldn't stomach a gym at the moment either. So i'll do it my own personal place. As i said before i've heard zumba is good to lose weight, i'm not sure myself maybe other ladies on here have tried it. 
Anything works really as long as you are raising your heart rate. Find something that suits you and fit's around your life style.

I use MyFitnessPal to moniter everything i eat and do, you just put in what you eat and it will add all the nutrients up for you. But be honest with it, no shame in going over a little. About 2000 calories is best for you at the moment, same as me as i use to eat more. But this site has really helped me watch what i eat. 

Get a calorie counter to see how many calories your burning by just walking. You could be surprised!!

Anyways hun i hope this helps you a bit. 

Good Luck hun!!! xx


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you...it is hard because my schedule at work is 130-10pm and eating before 6pm is kind of hard....but I will try that out  plus Ive been trying to eat healthier getting whole grain and wheat..crackers instead of chips.....I cut out all RED meat....I been eating chicken, turkey burgers, veggie burgers, etc...I need more veggies in my life and fruit but I know I will get there......I need my next pregnancy to go well so I can have my rainbow baby *


----------



## Bambina

the simple changes you mentioned will help.

I've not eaten red meat in eight years so chicken is my only source of meat. I cut the crisps and chocolate for kiwi's and dried crackers.

I don't know if i have lost anything this time until the 15th as i don't weight myself in between appointments. But last time i had lost 6lbs, they do say at first it is water weight though. 

But simple thing's is the way to go. "slow and steady win's the race."

As time goes by your not even notice you swapping chocolate for fruit.


----------



## DueSeptember

Bambina said:


> the simple changes you mentioned will help.
> 
> I've not eaten red meat in eight years so chicken is my only source of meat. I cut the crisps and chocolate for kiwi's and dried crackers.
> 
> I don't know if i have lost anything this time until the 15th as i don't weight myself in between appointments. But last time i had lost 6lbs, they do say at first it is water weight though.
> 
> But simple thing's is the way to go. "slow and steady win's the race."
> 
> As time goes by your not even notice you swapping chocolate for fruit.

*Thanks for the info....I Hope I can keep it up I tend to get side tracked and it all falls apart!! I will do it for ME because I know no one else will do it for me lol...I heard if you do it fast you will just gain it all back and then some...I do not want that to happen...I know if I do this I will feel better about myself *


----------



## DueSeptember

*Ughhhh what can Motivate me to get up!!!!! I am so LAZY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## daydreamerx

You need to motivate yourself, your not going to loose weight by talking about it and you can ask for all the tips in the world but you're the only one that can do it. If you know you're THAT lazy, do something, walk on the spot whilst watching tv/go clean the house/every time you want to reach for a snack for for a 5/10 minute walk and if you still want it have either something healthy or half of whatever it is, e.g. half a biscuit. You need to find comfort in something other than food, maybe take an art class or try to learn an instrument so when you feel like comfort eating you can do that insted. maybe just get off BnB and do some exercise.


----------



## DueSeptember

daydreamerx said:


> You need to motivate yourself, your not going to loose weight by talking about it and you can ask for all the tips in the world but you're the only one that can do it. If you know you're THAT lazy, do something, walk on the spot whilst watching tv/go clean the house/every time you want to reach for a snack for for a 5/10 minute walk and if you still want it have either something healthy or half of whatever it is, e.g. half a biscuit. You need to find comfort in something other than food, maybe take an art class or try to learn an instrument so when you feel like comfort eating you can do that insted. maybe just get off BnB and do some exercise.

*Its not that I eat a lot I dont eat the right foods and I only get on BNB when I am at work...My hours are crazy one day I will work 130-10p next 630a-330p that is tiring...I know there shouldnt be any excuses and your right I should just go do it...But I need to find out one thing before I do because I am 9 days late...so I will test today if its negative I will start right away with my workout plan  Thanks!!!*


----------



## threebirds

Wow DSeptember, keeping fx for you for your test x


----------



## DueSeptember

threebirds said:


> Wow DSeptember, keeping fx for you for your test x

*Thanks! I tested yesterday and it still said negative *


----------



## DueSeptember

*I am joining a GYM yay *


----------



## conner12

I think you need to cut down your fast food as well as junk food intake since this diets are responsible for unwanted fats. Start exercising daily for getting into shape. Try drinking green tea which is recommended by many to lose weight. If this doesn't work consult your dietician.


----------



## DueSeptember

conner12 said:


> I think you need to cut down your fast food as well as junk food intake since this diets are responsible for unwanted fats. Start exercising daily for getting into shape. Try drinking green tea which is recommended by many to lose weight. If this doesn't work consult your dietician.

*Thanks but I do not like tea I need to drink more water I drink a lot of diet sodas and I know it is not good for me so I am trying to drink more water *


----------



## Jingles23

Somethings that may help you drink more water
- always always have a glass or bottle of water beside you. If it's right there you will be more likely to drink it. As soon as it is empty, fill it up again right away. I did this when preggo with dd and it really helped me.
- make a checklist for yourself with how many glasses of water you want to drink in the day. Every time you drink one, check it off
- sometimes when you feel hungry, you are actually just thirsty. Try having a glass of water before eating anything and then see if you are still hungry.

I'm also trying to loose weight before becoming pregnant again. As I've gained weight over the last year, my body and hormones have gone more and more out of wack. I really believe that loosing the weight will help rebalance me. Hubby and I are trying to switch to a "real food" diet. No packaged or processed food. I know it can be difficult if you don't know a ton about cooking but there are so many really simple things you can make. Get yourself a really good cookbook and just follow the directions. A lot of them even have a section in the beginning that explain how to do everything. The more you do it, the easier it will become.
A really great book that I just read is "Mastering Your Metabolism" by Jillian Micheals. LOVED it. Hubby did too. It's all about how the food you eat is for powering your body and when your body is functioning properly, it will naturally lose the excess weight. 
I know how hard it is to get up off the couch and not be lazy. It's a huge struggle for me. But then I remember that everything I do is for my babies. My dd is watching me and will learn to do what I do. If I sit on my butt all day, that is what she will learn to do. But, if I get up, clean the house, cook healthy meals, go for walks, that is what she will learn to do. And, if I can get my body in shape, I have a better chance of getting pregnant and having a healthy, easy pregnacy. I think it's the Nike slogan...."Just Do It". Really, when you think about doing something, get up and do it. Not in a few minutes, or after this TV show. Right now. 
Okay, sorry for the novel. I just really want you to succeed! And these are some of the things that have made a difference for me. I hope they help you too.
:D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey hun,

I like you am a very lazy person or i was untill recently. I joined a gym and i have so much more energy and feel so much better, i have been going to a month and honestly i dont think i will ever STOP going now!. Try find yourself a gym buddy or just bite the bullet yourself. IMO dieting can only get you so far and for me as someone who loves food it made me miserable and i gave up and ended up fatter than when i started. Really push yourself for just a month hun and you will be addicted lol and you will be so proud of yourself for it!. 

I wish you all the luck in the world. x


----------



## Jingles23

Here is a really great website about eating "real" or "clean" food. Includes recipes and workouts. And lots of motivation. :D
https://www.heandsheeatclean.com/


----------



## DueSeptember

Jingles23 said:


> Somethings that may help you drink more water
> - always always have a glass or bottle of water beside you. If it's right there you will be more likely to drink it. As soon as it is empty, fill it up again right away. I did this when preggo with dd and it really helped me.
> - make a checklist for yourself with how many glasses of water you want to drink in the day. Every time you drink one, check it off
> - sometimes when you feel hungry, you are actually just thirsty. Try having a glass of water before eating anything and then see if you are still hungry.
> 
> I'm also trying to loose weight before becoming pregnant again. As I've gained weight over the last year, my body and hormones have gone more and more out of wack. I really believe that loosing the weight will help rebalance me. Hubby and I are trying to switch to a "real food" diet. No packaged or processed food. I know it can be difficult if you don't know a ton about cooking but there are so many really simple things you can make. Get yourself a really good cookbook and just follow the directions. A lot of them even have a section in the beginning that explain how to do everything. The more you do it, the easier it will become.
> A really great book that I just read is "Mastering Your Metabolism" by Jillian Micheals. LOVED it. Hubby did too. It's all about how the food you eat is for powering your body and when your body is functioning properly, it will naturally lose the excess weight.
> I know how hard it is to get up off the couch and not be lazy. It's a huge struggle for me. But then I remember that everything I do is for my babies. My dd is watching me and will learn to do what I do. If I sit on my butt all day, that is what she will learn to do. But, if I get up, clean the house, cook healthy meals, go for walks, that is what she will learn to do. And, if I can get my body in shape, I have a better chance of getting pregnant and having a healthy, easy pregnacy. I think it's the Nike slogan...."Just Do It". Really, when you think about doing something, get up and do it. Not in a few minutes, or after this TV show. Right now.
> Okay, sorry for the novel. I just really want you to succeed! And these are some of the things that have made a difference for me. I hope they help you too.
> :D

*Awww THANK YOU!!!!!!! It is Funny I know I need to do it and know what to do the Hard part is actually doing it and following through with it...I know I Love fried foods etc if I get bake I know it is healthier and veggies and fruits...I know what to eat I just need to start lol Once I push myself to do it and have it in my head that I can then I will  I wish I had help my boyfriend says he would Help me but he is a skinny fat boy if you know what I mean eats everything but never gains *


----------



## DueSeptember

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey hun,
> 
> I like you am a very lazy person or i was untill recently. I joined a gym and i have so much more energy and feel so much better, i have been going to a month and honestly i dont think i will ever STOP going now!. Try find yourself a gym buddy or just bite the bullet yourself. IMO dieting can only get you so far and for me as someone who loves food it made me miserable and i gave up and ended up fatter than when i started. Really push yourself for just a month hun and you will be addicted lol and you will be so proud of yourself for it!.
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world. x

*Thank you so much!!!!!!! The gym is down the street from me I need to stop being LAZY AND just GO  I will keep everyone updated everyone here is so Helpful and nice*


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You really wont regret it hun!, Once your over the initial going you will be fine! :) Try not to work yourself too hard to start of with you dont want to put yourself off it xxxxx


----------



## DueSeptember

xMissxZoiex said:


> You really wont regret it hun!, Once your over the initial going you will be fine! :) Try not to work yourself too hard to start of with you dont want to put yourself off it xxxxx

*Maybe I can start out by going 2 days a week then 3 then 4 etc I just need to stop saying and start doing I am sure once the first couple of HARD weeks go by it will get easier for me *


----------

